# PAYPAL empfehlenswert?



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Hi,

ich möchte demnächst bei ebay mal etwas international kaufen und verkaufen.

Ich habe gehört daß man sich dafür Paypal holen sollte. Von ebay wirds ja auch ziemlich gelobt.

Was ist von Paypal zu halten? Lässt sich darüber sicher handeln?

Gruss


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Januar 2005)

Hallo!

PayPal ist für internationale Überweisungen sehr praktisch und preiswert. Geld kann einfach über eine Banküberweisung auf ein deutsches Konto eingezahlt werden. 

Für Händler gibt es mögliche Probleme, angeblich lassen sich Zahlungen für eBay-Auktionen über lange Zeiträume zurückfordern. Jedenfalls gab es da mal etwas Aufregung. 

PayPal ist es gelungen das erste, funktionierende, internetbasierte Mikropaymentsystem einzuführen. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Anonymous (13 Januar 2005)

Hallo

 Wenn du Paypal benutzt dann am besten nur mit Kreditkarte. Überweisung dauert zu lange.

Zu den Kosten: diese sind bei Paypal doch recht hoch z.B. 2,5% für die Währungsumrechung US$<>EUR und 35cent + 3,9% für den Verkäufer.
näheres verrät dir die Paypal-Seite

Für den Käufer ist es bei kleinen Beträgen aber immer noch günstiger als Geld im Brief.

Entgegen den ebay-Werbesprüchen ist die Sicherheit bei Paypal sehr gering. Der Käufer kann entweder ein Chargeback bei seiner KK-Firma veranlassen, oder er reicht eine Käuferbeschwerde ein, bei welcher du dann als VK nach utopischen Kriterien PP beweisen musst dass du die Ware verschickt hast. Du müsstest praktisch jede Ware versichert verschicken.
Ist mir bis jetzt zwar noch nicht passiert (*aufHolzklopf*  - ich handel auch nicht in den besonders betrugsgefährdeten Kategorien), aber das Risiko besteht jederzeit!
Außerdem behält sich Paypal das Recht vor, jederzeit ohne Notwendigkeit oder erkennbaren Grund ein Konto zu sperren und sich das Geld einzusacken. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist proportional zur Menge virtuellen Geldes die du auf dem PP-Konto angehäuft hast 
Am besten ist es daher das PP-Konto immer möglichst nahe Null zu halten, dann kann PP im Ernstfall soviel abziehen wie sie wollen 
Es wird dir dann mit Inkasso, Anzeige, GSG9 und sonstwas gedroht, aber das kannst du getrost ignorieren. PP weiss dass es im Unrecht ist, und wird nicht weiter gehen, weil sie dann auch irgendwann mal eine ladungsfähige deutsche Adresse angeben müssten. Und darauf warten ganze Heerscharen um ihr Geld gebrachter Ex-Paypal-Nutzer schon lange 

Das Chargeback-Risiko lässt sich ausschalten indem du keine KK-Zahlungen annimmst. Bei internationalen Verkäufen ist das aber nicht empfehlenswert! Aber Zumindest die Möglichkeit der Käuferbeschwerde lässt sich mit einem kleinen Trick dem Käufer nehmen. 

Fazit:
- Paypal sollte auf KEINEN Fall im Inland eingesetzt/akzeptiert werden
- auch in Euro-Ländern lieber Überweisung nutzen
- ideal für kleine Beträge
- für internationale Käufe ist es ideal, in Verbindung mit einer Kreditkarte
- für internationale Verkäufe bringt es höhere Akzeptanz, speziell in USA, was sich in höheren Erlösen niederschlägt. Die Paypalgebühr darf übrigens nicht auf den Käufer umgeschlagen werden, außer in GB.
- wenn man die Risiken beachtet und entsprechend handelt kann man gut damit leben

micha


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2005)

bevor man zu diesem Verein geht, sollte man erstmal hier lesen:

http://forums.ebay.de/forum.jsp?forum=2014

dort gibt es etliche Nutzerberichte (die wenigsten positiv)
und etlich gute Tipps, bei denen von ebay-Mitarbeitern würde ich allerdings etwas vorsichtig sein


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2005)

ich kann paypal auch nur empfehlen,
ich hatte mal von einem verkäufer aus england ein ipod gekauft  per paypal und  als ich bezahlt habe bekam ich eine mail mit einem link wo man den ipod gewinnen konnte, wenn amn sich in eine liste einträgt und 20 pfund einzahlt...
also ich nix wie hin zu paypal und habe die zahlung storniert, der verkäufer wurde abgemahnt und gesperrt und das geld wurde von paypal zurückgeholt , da jeder seine bankverbindung angeben muß dort.. 0 .


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

:::es muss zwar jeder dort seine Bankverbindung abgeben, aber einer Abbuchung kannst Du jederzeit seitens Deiner Bank wiedersprechen.

Paypal, ist ganz gut wenn man schnell kleinere Sachen kaufen / verkaufen will, allerdings dauert eine Überweisung (habe sie Fr. getätigt und wird morgen erst gutgeschrieben Fr) mit einer Woche Laufzeit definitiv zu lange.

Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass Paypal für Käufer empfehlenswert ist, da man die Kohle immer zurückholen kann!

Schönen Gruss


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Allerdings muss ich sagen, dass Paypal für Käufer empfehlenswert ist, da man die Kohle immer zurückholen kann!


...Nachteil, man muss als Käufer über ein Guthaben bei Paypal verfügen um die Waren darüber bezahlen zu können. Also ohne Guthaben etwas ersteigern und dann sofort über Paypal abwickeln zu wollen geht nicht.

Als Verkäufer bin ich bislang auch immer gut damit gefahren: verkauft, gebucht, Warenversand - alles innerhalb weniger Stunden und Eintreffen des Artikels beim äußerst zu friedenen Kunden bereits am nächsten Tag, in einem Fall somit innerhalb 24 Stunden. Schneller geht es fast nicht, ausgenommen mit Abholung/Barzahlung.

Vorteil von Paypal ist die Versicherung i. H. v. 500 €. Bei normalen eBay-Geschäften beträgt die nur 200 €, abzgl. 25 € Selbstkosten.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Nachteil, man muss als Käufer über ein Guthaben bei Paypal verfügen um die Waren darüber bezahlen zu können. Also ohne Guthaben etwas ersteigern und dann sofort über Paypal abwickeln zu wollen geht nicht.


Doch.
Per Kreditkarte ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Heiko (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Anonymous schrieb:


> Für den Käufer ist es bei kleinen Beträgen aber immer noch günstiger als Geld im Brief.


Was im Übrigen nach den AGB der Post nicht zulässig ist.


----------



## OlSt (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Heiko schrieb:


> Doch.
> Per Kreditkarte ist das kein Problem.



geht auch problemlos per Bankeinzug.

Vorteil: der Zahlungsempfänger weiss sofort dass er das Geld hat.

Und kann - wenn er will sofort verschicken.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...Nachteil, man muss als Käufer über ein Guthaben bei Paypal verfügen um die Waren darüber bezahlen zu können. Also ohne Guthaben etwas ersteigern und dann sofort über Paypal abwickeln zu wollen geht nicht.



Warum sollte das nicht gehen ? Mein Paypal Konto ist immer auf Null. Paypal holt sich das Geld halt dann per Lastschrift von Deinem Koto. (Falls Du Ihnen dies so genehmigt hast)


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

...war bei mir auch so eingestellt, funktionierte aber beim ersten Versuch nicht, deshalb nutzte ich diese Option nimmer.


----------



## OlSt (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Warum sollte das nicht gehen ? Mein Paypal Konto ist immer auf Null. Paypal holt sich das Geld halt dann per Lastschrift von Deinem Koto. (Falls Du Ihnen dies so genehmigt hast)



genau so funktioniert das - die Überweisen glaub ich zwei mini-Beträge unter einem Euro um das Konto zu verifizieren - ab da sollte es funktionieren


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



OlSt schrieb:


> genau so funktioniert das - die Überweisen glaub ich zwei mini-Beträge unter einem Euro um das Konto zu verifizieren - ab da sollte es funktionieren



Exakt.


----------



## Unregistriert (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



OlSt schrieb:


> genau so funktioniert das - die Überweisen glaub ich zwei mini-Beträge unter einem Euro um das Konto zu verifizieren - ab da sollte es funktionieren



... und sendet dann anschliessend die Betragshöhe der beiden Überweisungen an Paypal zur Rückbestätigung. Dann sollte es funktioneren.


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Ja, ja schon klar! Mein Konto besteht nun schon länger und wurde auch oft benutzt aber immer nur zu Einzahlungen der Käufer. Als ich mal etwas darüber bezahlen wollte, ging das nicht (bei gerade 50 €), weil kein Guthaben vorhanden war, obwohl das Lastschriftverfahren eingestellt war.


----------



## OlSt (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



Reducal schrieb:


> Ja, ja schon klar! Mein Konto besteht nun schon länger und wurde auch oft benutzt aber immer nur zu Einzahlungen der Käufer. Als ich mal etwas darüber bezahlen wollte, ging das nicht (bei gerade 50 €), weil kein Guthaben vorhanden war, obwohl das Lastschriftverfahren eingestellt war.



ist das Konto "verifiziert" ?


----------



## Reducal (18 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

....ja!


----------



## ImmerÄrger (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Kann es sein, dass Ihr alle etwas blauäugig seid, was die Nutzung von Paypal als Verkäufer angeht. Ich empfehle dringenst den Paypal-Verkäufer Tread bei Ebay. Die Nutzung als Verkäufer ist nicht ohne Risiko. 

ebenfals empfehlenswert: 
- www.paypalsuwww.
- www.paypalwarning.com
- http://www.paybayinside.de/


----------



## Reducal (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*



ImmerÄrger schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Ihr alle etwas blauäugig seid ...http://www.paybayinside.de/


Ja, und das mit gutem Grund - Leute wie ich glauben nämlich noch an das Gute, auch wenn´s zunehmend schwer fällt.


----------



## Heiko (19 Januar 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Egal wie zuverlässig und überhaupt sinnvoll paypal ist - zumindest bleibts auf jeden Fall teuer.
Die folgende Preisliste habe ich grade erhalten:


> Folgende Gebühren gelten ab dem 15. Februar 2007 für den
> Zahlungsempfang innerhalb Deutschlands:
> 
> Gebühren pro empfangener Zahlung
> ...


In dem fettgedruckten Bereich werden wohl die meisten von uns liegen sofern sie nicht handeln. Bei 10 EUR Zahlung sind das schon über 5 % Kosten...


----------



## Unregistriert (29 März 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Nicht zu vergessen, dass man, wenn man über eBay Zeug verschebelt dann zweimal vom gleichen Verein ausgenommen wird.

ALso quasi einmal 5% an eBay und dann nochmal 5% an Paypal (also auch eBay) und das nur für ein bisschen Plattform zur Verfügung stellen und Spielgeld von einem virtuellen Konto aufs andere schieben ...


----------



## Eniac (5 April 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Ich empfehle mal einen Blick in http://www.beschwerdezentrum.de/paypal.html

Da wird einem ganz anders...

Eniac


----------



## Reducal (5 April 2007)

*AW: PAYPAL empfehlenswert?*

Sehr nett zu lesen, was dort steht - für mich und andere "Insider" sogar die Werbung mit dem "wire..." am Anfang des Wortes.


----------



## Klaushugo (12 Januar 2014)

Anonymous schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Fazit:
> - Paypal sollte auf KEINEN Fall im Inland eingesetzt/akzeptiert werden
> ...



Was fürn schwachsinn!


----------



## Reducal (13 Januar 2014)

Freilich ist das aus heutiger Sicht Schwachsinn aber seit 2007 sind einige Jahre ins Land gegangen. PayPal hat sich etabliert - kaum ein Internetshop, ohne diesem Zahlungssystem. Will man die Ware, hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (13 Januar 2014)

Klaushugo schrieb:


> Was fürn schwachsinn!



Schwachsinn ist der Beitrag von Klaushugo, der seine dumme Äußerung noch nicht einmal begründen kann.

... und natürlich gilt bis zum heutigen Tag, daß PayPal äußerst zurückhaltend eingesetzt werden sollte.

Nebelwolf


----------

